# Wine, beer, liquor connoisseurs



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Figuring that this would be a good place to talk about wine or beer collecting.

Right now I have a Merry Edwards sauvignon blanc that is aging for at least one more year before it turns into something else in my closet.

I really like Penfolds a lot too.

Thoughts?


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Penfolds has some expensive and tasty options. I have a small collection of Burgundies and Bordeauxs. The best bang for your buck, wine wise, is in Argentina. Mendoza and Cafayate produce some outstanding offerings, and at a great price. Most of my wine is for consumption but I have some set aside to age. I don't drink much beer but avoid American, big names when I do drink it. Scotch Whisky is my true love. Islay is my region.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sounds good. Shows that I need to explore more malbecs from Argentina then.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a personal favourite cocktail of my own creation, "Budweiser d'Yquem". Equal parts Budweiser and Chateau d'Yquem, the bold, rich flavourings of the Budweiser are exquisitely tempered with the subtle neutrality of the wine. Make sure you get the real Budweiser however, as Bud Light lacks the flavoids necessary and risks lending a bitter undercut to the d'Yquem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> beer collecting


??

Unless it's a high alcohol one that may improve with age, I'm kind of thinking beer is for drinking fresh; not collecting. "Best before..." and all that.

Anyway...

Last night I had a bottle of Out of Step IPA from the Off Beat Brewery. ("Great beer brewed by a chick.")

Delish.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

gog said:


> ??
> 
> Unless it's a high alcohol one that may improve with age, I'm kind of thinking beer is for drinking fresh; not collecting. "Best before..." and all that.
> 
> ...


Barleywines and the like will improve with age, up to a point. Hops fade with time, so that's a problem unless you're trying to mellow out an over-hopped monster.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I quite like beer and wine, but I find the whole "pay now, enjoy in 2020" approach a real bore. Perhaps it's not quite at its peak right this moment, but I'm thirsty right at this moment, so by God I'm going to drink it right this moment.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Considering I have about $700-800 worth of booze in my closet, this topic definitely is relevant to me. Lots of good rum and vodka. Captain Morgan is definitely at the top of my list. I still have a bit of the CM Private Stock from 2007. Super delicious stuff. I also like sweet liquor such as schnapps, Frangelico, Bailey's Irish Cream, and Godiva. If you want a list of what I have, I'll be happy to share.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Couchie said:


> I have a personal favourite cocktail of my own creation, "Budweiser d'Yquem". Equal parts Budweiser and Chateau d'Yquem, the bold, rich flavourings of the Budweiser are exquisitely tempered with the subtle neutrality of the wine. Make sure you get the real Budweiser however, as Bud Light lacks the flavoids necessary and risks lending a bitter undercut to the d'Yquem.


i hope you are kidding Chateau d'Yquem with beer... now if you would have typed boons farm apple mixed with rolling rock beer ....then ok


----------

